# Why is my hair turning green in spots?



## crrista (Jan 8, 2006)

Hello everyone, hoping someone might have some ideas about my green hair mystery? I'm naturally a light/med. brunette but have been coloring my hair blonde for *years*. I have it colored in a salon, btw. Right before X-mas I had a touch up and a few days later I noticed a greenish tint in the back and also slightly on the sides. Not sure if it was green immediately after the last appt. or not since I basically pulled my hair back/put in a ponytail while wet every day right after getting out of the shower, so never even paid attn. to my hair.

Anyhow, once I noticed the green I immediately called the salon and they had me come in. Stylist used a clarifying shampoo and had me sit under the dryer. Once he was finished there were no traces of green but a couple of days later the green was once again visible in the same places though slightly dimished. He was puzzled and kept saying it was either something I was using on my hair or our water... I normally use Aveda products but had run out and was using Garnier shampoo &amp; conditioner in the interim. This is the only change. After I went in and he "removed" the green I purchased some more Aveda so have only been using that since and it is still greenish.

I can't imagine it being our water because wouldn't it be more all-over green if that were the cause? Also, we have 2 water softeners and a home purifying system. Could it be the color causing green? They are an Aveda salon as of a few mos. ago so it is Aveda color. Anywhoo, I'm kind of tired of having green highlights and hoping someone might have some insight. Sorry for the long post :icon_conf.

Crista


----------



## peekaboo (Jan 8, 2006)

Maybe the colour used is an "ash" based instead of a neutral or golden colour? I don't know if you could try a swimmers shampoo? I would go back again to the salon if you could. Or try a Sally's and ask there.


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 8, 2006)

You can try a silver shampoo and see if that helps. This is great for blondes but keep in mind anyone who tries it, if you have any grey it will make it pop..


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 8, 2006)

Is the green where the band is when you pull your hair back?


----------



## crrista (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your replies!

*peekaboo*, I'm not sure about the color? It is a golden blonde normally but is looking more ashy than usual. I'm going to try and get in again this week but it is a PITA!

*litlbitprincess*, I do have some grey hair :icon_sad: !!! I would really like to go back to brunette but the grey is so much more visible when it is that color. I was brunette for a while a yr. or so ago but the grey hair was driving me nuts!

*NYAngel98*, The green is just above where the band goes. I wondered about that, actually, but the sides are also green, primarily the rt. side. Could the hair band be affecting the back, somehow causing the green?

Thanks again,

Crista


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm thinking it might... mainly because you're saying you put your hair up wet. Water could be making the dye in the band bleed onto your hair. And do you sleep with it in ? Wet? On your right side?? :icon_wink


----------



## crrista (Jan 9, 2006)

Dang Sherlock Holmes, *NYAngel98*, you might be on to something :clap ! That does sound like a very feasible explanation. The band I mainly use is navy blue and I have slept w/it in, although I'm pretty sure not w/wet hair (my memory is horrible). I rarely shower at night but I do sleep on my right side so maybe I _did_ go to bed w/wet hair?! Hmmmm... At any rate you are very intuitive and I thank you for possibly solving this mystery that has been driving me crazy :icon_chee .

Crista


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 11, 2006)

LOL!!! :icon_chee Ah well... a blue band on 'yellow' hair... (insert Pink Panther music here) yellow + blue = green! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I dunno - but it seems like the only thing that would do that just in one area like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

